# Pumperator build



## black_labb (19/5/15)

I have been meaning to put together a "Pumperator" for a while. The idea was for a stand alone unit that looked passable within the house. I had a slightly rusty and aged bar fridge from my parents place that was going to be the basis. The plan was to keep a similar thing as the handpump, timber and brass. I didn't want to spend much money and was happy to compromise as long as it looked presentable enough that it could be in the house and not needed in the garage.

I went to the evil green shed looking for materials. I picked up a pack of merbau laminate flooring pieces that were on special for $18 to cover the sides and $30 on 3.2m of trim to cover the uncovered ends 
I looked at a 600 x 2200 X 35 thick piece of laminated Acacia for $99. I only needed about 600 X 700 but there wasn't much available. The next day I decided to get it as I was soon going to be moving into a place with the girlfriend and I could use the extra 1.5m to make a table. FYI I would not recommend getting these laminated acacia pieces from bunnings. They are obviously not seasoned properly and our table top is now rather warped.





Over a long while when I had spare time (which was rarely due to moving) I cut the laminate flooring to size and stuck it to the side of the bar fridge with liquid nails. The top was cut and shaped with the router to size before drilling some holes for some sheet metal screws. There was a top on the bar fridge for some reason which was screwed on so I used those holes. Tonight I managed to line up and drill all 6 holes perfectly but I don't know why I didn't just do new holes so I didn't have to muck around with careful measurements. I decided to mount the hand pump and have a beer. I decided to cask (flexible jerry can for me) a bitter a couple weeks ago as a motivator to get moving with the project so I decided to pour one; I missed having beers on cask.

It's not fully operational but here it is partially there.




I still need to drill a hole into the side for the beer line and to sand a coat the timber top and I need to fit some of the trim. The door needs it's top pivot pin to be fitted and I have a brass handle to fit. I want to hide the 6 screws on the top, maybe under some plugs or a decorative strip of timber on top.


----------



## crowmanz (20/5/15)

Nice set up mate!

I've been meaning to set up my valterra based hand pump a bit more permanently, atm it only pumps from a tallie


----------



## NewtownClown (20/5/15)

Beautiful work but horrid name!
Pumperator - sounds so Hollywood - in that it lacks thought and originality.

Beer Engine is way cooler B)


----------



## spog (21/5/15)

black_labb said:


> I have been meaning to put together a "Pumperator" for a while. The idea was for a stand alone unit that looked passable within the house. I had a slightly rusty and aged bar fridge from my parents place that was going to be the basis. The plan was to keep a similar thing as the handpump, timber and brass. I didn't want to spend much money and was happy to compromise as long as it looked presentable enough that it could be in the house and not needed in the garage.
> 
> I went to the evil green shed looking for materials. I picked up a pack of merbau laminate flooring pieces that were on special for $18 to cover the sides and $30 on 3.2m of trim to cover the uncovered ends
> I looked at a 600 x 2200 X 35 thick piece of laminated Acacia for $99. I only needed about 600 X 700 but there wasn't much available. The next day I decided to get it as I was soon going to be moving into a place with the girlfriend and I could use the extra 1.5m to make a table. FYI I would not recommend getting these laminated acacia pieces from bunnings. They are obviously not seasoned properly and our table top is now rather warped.
> ...


To hide the 6 screws on top why not replace them with some " old" brass screws ( slot head ) so they become a feature of the top ?.


----------

